# Walmart kayaks



## AM1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Sundolphins at Walmart. Looking at one for $278.00

How good are they? just looking for an entry-level to let the kids have fun with on camping trips.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 13, 2017)

They are entry level idont don't expect them to last.

But I have seen a guy in a few local group trips been using one for about 3 years now and loves it


----------



## rollingwiththeflow (Feb 13, 2017)

I have owned two low end kayaks. Neither tracked good, both unstable and both uncomfortable. But Neither was a sun dolphin so I can't comment on the brand.


----------



## pnome (Feb 13, 2017)

Check out Academy Sport before you buy.   They have some clearance deals going on right now.


----------



## Coenen (Feb 13, 2017)

I have some friends that paddle Sun Dolphins. They aren't what you'd call "serious" kayakers by any stretch, they just put them in the lake, and paddle around a little every now and then. For what you're doing, it sounds like they'd be a good fit.

Seconded on checking Academy, IIRC Tractor Supply sells them too. Think about checking somewhere like a Sam's / Costco / BJ's as well.


----------



## 61BelAir (Feb 13, 2017)

What's the age and weight of your kids who'll be using it?


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 26, 2017)

Dicks has their sale right now.


----------



## markland (Feb 27, 2017)

Fine for playing in but if you go thru rocks they will not last, very thin bottoms and seams seem to have issues with leakage.  Most I know that had them got rid of them and upgraded.


----------



## CDW (Mar 8, 2017)

Wal mart sells the Lifetime Tamarack Angler Kayak now for $278.  Yeah it's a cheaper kayak too, but I have one and I love it.  It's comfortable, tracks decent, and it's cheap.  I'd buy another one.


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 9, 2017)

Academy has a good sale going on right now. I'd go check them out before buying.
They have several different makes and models for less then that price.  
I seen several 8' 10' and even some 12' kayaks the other day in the Hiram store. Seemed to me that they were all priced decently.


----------



## NGPhoenix (Mar 21, 2017)

CDW said:


> Wal mart sells the Lifetime Tamarack Angler Kayak now for $278.  Yeah it's a cheaper kayak too, but I have one and I love it.  It's comfortable, tracks decent, and it's cheap.  I'd buy another one.



I have the exact one, also.  Got it for $208.  Someone bought it on a Friday, used it on a Saturday, then got their money back on a Sunday.  Nothing wrong with it....just someone who either didn't like it or too cheap to rent one and wanted a day on a kayak.  In any case, it balances well and scoots across the lake fine for me.  I'm not a serious Kayak person, though.  I just got one to throw on Lake Acworth in the evenings if I want a quick fish.


----------



## Steve762us (Apr 8, 2017)

CDW said:


> Wal mart sells the Lifetime Tamarack Angler Kayak now for $278.  Yeah it's a cheaper kayak too, but I have one and I love it.  It's comfortable, tracks decent, and it's cheap.  I'd buy another one.



I got one of these, too...my entry to yak fishin'.

Have you guys come up with an idea to carry ice/store caught fish?

I'm being optimistic...

BTW, the Harbor Freight $8 'bicycle lift' will hold these--I did use larger/longer screws into garage ceiling joists.


----------



## BAMABUCK (Apr 20, 2017)

Also check out the future beach voyager. Same price range, better quality.


----------

